# 10 highest trailess summits in New England



## Shelley (Nov 19, 2001)

Does anyone have information on the 10 highest peaks that have no trails to the top in New England? 

Or where I might find that information. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 27, 2001)

One of the regular posters on the AMC Hiker Journal (Mohammed E.)  I believe has a link to the NE 100 highest or a list on hist site.  Another regular there, Dave Metsky (may be a link from here to Dave's site) may have a list of the 100.  

There is a peakbagging book, High Peaks of the northeast that list the 100 highest (along with the Northeast 111, 113 or 115 depending on what you count + Catskills) & also notates if trailless.  I suspect maybe peak 3813 (aka the Nubble) & Nancy might make top ten.  Of the New England 100 that are not part of the New England 4,000 many are in ME & VT.  Redington would be highest although the route I understand is pretty clear.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 27, 2001)

Mike, thanks for the information. Got an address will drop a SASE in the mail. 
Thanks again. 
Shelley


----------



## evilhanz (Nov 28, 2001)

Trailless summits in New England as defined by the NE100 highest criteria:

Owlshead, NH 4025
Nancy, NH 3926
Vose Spur, NH 3862
Fort, ME 3861
White Cap, ME 3856
Boundary Peak, ME 3855
Mendon Peak, VT 3850
Peak above Nubble, NH 3813
East Kennebago, ME 3791
Big Jay, VT 3786
Scar Ridge, NH 3774
Elephant, ME 3772

Some of these peaks, especially Nancy and Owlshead, have very well defined herdpaths, but are officially trailless. Other peaks are higher than those listed, but fail to rise more than 200 feet from the col shared with a higher neighbor like Guyot and JQ Adams, for example.


----------



## evilhanz (Nov 28, 2001)

(Yes, I know a trail passes over Guyot. It's just an illustration of the col rules)


----------

